# como conectar un potenciometro a un amplificador



## Gonzoolo (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola buenos dias, tengo un amplificador MX4 de 550 watts conectado a varias bocinas pero necesito que en 3 de ellas se regule el sonido ya que no ocupo la misma potencia en todas las bocinas como puedo calcular que potenciometro ponerle o que puedo hacer para regular el sonido


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola Amigo, supongo que intentas controlar la señal saliente del amplificador? 
Explicate un poco mas, para que no desparramemos cualquier opinion.


----------



## Gonzoolo (Sep 27, 2012)

A si es, tengo el amplificador con el cual controlo el volumen general de las bocinas pero necesito que de las que tengo conectadas a 3 se les pueda controlar el volumen independientemente, por eso quisiera opiniones sobre si le puedo poner un controladar de volumen a estas bocinas


----------



## Jonhatan (Sep 27, 2012)

Gonzoolo dijo:


> A si es, tengo el amplificador con el cual controlo el volumen general de las bocinas pero necesito que de las que tengo conectadas a 3 se les pueda controlar el volumen independientemente, por eso quisiera opiniones sobre si le puedo poner un controladar de volumen a estas bocinas



olvidalo.! no puedes colocar un potenciometro en la salida de un amplificador.!  unicamente en la entrada de un amplificador se puede colocar.. tienes idea sobre electronica?
si es asi, estudia un poco mas.. y si no, llevale a un tecnico tu potencia y solicitale lo que quieres. seguramente te colocara un potenciometro en la entrada o en las entradas.


----------



## Maná 87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonzoolo dijo:


> A si es, tengo el amplificador con el cual controlo el volumen general de las bocinas pero necesito que de las que tengo conectadas a 3 se les pueda controlar el volumen independientemente, por eso quisiera opiniones sobre si le puedo poner un controladar de volumen a estas bocinas



Lo que quieres hacer por lo visto es controlar la potencia en la salida del amplificador, tienes dos opciones la primera pero nada viable es colocar un potenciometro de alta potencia en paralelo a cada parlante, pero diran este tipo esta hablando tonteras no existe tal cosa, bueno el potenciometro de alta potencia esta conformado por un resistor de tugsteno enrrollado en una placa de mica variamos la resistencia con un contacto deslizable sobre dicho espiral, esto obviamente no es para audio aparte de ser engorroso y grande tiene perdidas y desprende calor, esto lo hice en la secundaria y en la universidad pero solo para pruebas y mediciones en amplificadores para eliminar la distorcion de cruce por cero y demas mediciones, la segunda opcion es obviamente la multi-amplificacion, osea un amplificador por parlante, si tu amplificador es de varios canales solo colocas un potenciometro a la ENTRADA de cada canal para controlarlos independientemente, la conexion para un potenciometro basica es muy sencilla,

tienes 3 pines en el potenciometro, el pin central va a la entrada de señal de tu amplificador te quedan 2 pines, uno lo conectas a masa del amplificador y el q resta a la entrada de señal externa, estos ultimos 2 pines no interesa como los conectes osea si el de la derecha va a señal externa o a masa, en el funcionamiento no afecta, pero te va a determinar el sentido de giro de la perrilla para q aumente y disminuya el volumen, nada mas q eso.

saludos y exitos.


----------

